# Do you even Lyft Bro?



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

So after doing this Uber thing..I decided I needed to diversify my Ridesharring expertise..really start racking in the dough so I decided to do Lyft. Which is code for im lazy and wanted the signUp bonus..premium subscription for playboy TV isn't cheap and if my girl finds out I spent this months rent on a Ps4 she would be up my ass for God knows how long.

So I got this pink care package in the mail. Which was really silly..it did have a booklet with some information in it that may or may not have been useful. I never read it and tossed it in the trash. Also came with a phone mount which I was awesome I guess I'll use that. Oh it even came with a dog chew toy..I thought that was odd but thoughtful of Lyft. Must be some new and hip California marketing scheme. I don't have a dog so I gave the mustache chew toy to my retarted cousin. He loves it! Thanks Lyft

How do you see your earnings and hours and stuff I get this little email everyday day that tells me how low my acceptance rate is(needs improvement) and my payout. Are you telling me I just have to save these to know what I make?


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> So after doing this Uber thing..I decided I needed to diversify my Ridesharring expertise..really start racking in the dough so I decided to do Lyft. Which is code for im lazy and wanted the signUp bonus..premium subscription for playboy isn't cheap and if my girl finds out I spent this months rent on a Ps4 she would be up my ass for God knows how long.
> 
> So I got this pink care package in the mail. Which was really silly..it did have a booklet with some information in it that may or may not have been useful. I never read it and tossed it in the trash. Also came with a phone mount which I was awesome I guess I'll use that. Oh did I forget it even came with a dog chew toy..I thought that was odd but thoughtful of Lyft. Must be some new and hip California marketing scheme. I don't have a dog so I gave the mustache chew toy to my retarted cousin. He loves it! Thanks Lyft
> 
> How do you see your earnings and hours and stuff I get this little email everyday day that tells me how low my acceptance rate is(needs improvement) and my payout. Are you telling me I just have to save these to know what I make?


You will get the daily summary and also a weekly summary but that is it. There is a History section on the Lyft driver portal (https://www.lyft.com/login) but have not found it that good. Please sign up for Sherpashare ..here is link:

sherpashare.com/register?refid=SP4706

and if you enable email integration Uber and Lyft will automatically send your earnings to Sherpa (or you can forward the daily emails you get to them yourself) and you can see things like this complete with graphics:

Overall $386.31Net IncomeExpenseFuelTax13.6%18.8%63.3%
*Finance* *Overview*
Net Income 244.4
Expense 16.5
Fuel 72.68
Tax 52.73

Income $386.31LyftSidecarUber32.6%62.4%
*Platform* *Earning*
Lyft 241.04
Sidecar 19.2
Uber 126.07

Expense $16.50Meals/Drinks100%
*Category* *Cost*
Meals/Drinks 16.5

Income $386.31TaxableIncomeTax Writeoff41.4%58.6%
*Tax* *Distribution*
Taxable Income 159.79
Tax Writeoff 226.52

Note: Sherpa computes your earnings from your forwarded statements (Learn how for each platform). We derived mileage and hours based on these forwarded


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> So after doing this Uber thing..I decided I needed to diversify my Ridesharring expertise..really start racking in the dough so I decided to do Lyft. Which is code for im lazy and wanted the signUp bonus..premium subscription for playboy isn't cheap and if my girl finds out I spent this months rent on a Ps4 she would be up my ass for God knows how long.
> 
> So I got this pink care package in the mail. Which was really silly..it did have a booklet with some information in it that may or may not have been useful. I never read it and tossed it in the trash. Also came with a phone mount which I was awesome I guess I'll use that. Oh did I forget it even came with a dog chew toy..I thought that was odd but thoughtful of Lyft. Must be some new and hip California marketing scheme. I don't have a dog so I gave the mustache chew toy to my retarted cousin. He loves it! Thanks Lyft
> 
> How do you see your earnings and hours and stuff I get this little email everyday day that tells me how low my acceptance rate is(needs improvement) and my payout. Are you telling me I just have to save these to know what I make?


I am sure you are aware the TNC only provides trip miles and time with a PAX so you need to keep mileage and time logs so you can have complete data for IRS...Sherpa allows you to adjust the data and change trip only miles to total miles. If you need help with the app let me know..


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> View attachment 5746


How do we get rid of you? I just became the 34 person on this formum to IGNORE YOU! Thanks for wasting everyone's time.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Is Sherpa worth it?!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> Is Sherpa worth it?!


It is FREE!!! I am a Sherpa Ambassador because I think it is a fantastic tool and would be really great if EVERY driver in your city used it..check it out, it allows you to compare your business to your city overall and a lot of other great stuff..don't know why anyone would NOT use it and YES, it is very worth the limited amount of time you have to spend to use it.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Damn this sounds better then free pizza and wings!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> Damn this sounds better then free pizza and wings!


 Well, not better...you MUST have nourishment and Sherpa!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> Damn this sounds better then free pizza and wings!


 What did you think of the graphics I showed you? This is my actual for this week and note the breakdown by TNC.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

You seem as cool as a cucumber. I would buy you a beer if a could!


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> What did you think of the graphics I showed you? This is my actual for this week and note the breakdown by TNC.


I like graphs..


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> You seem as cool as cucumber. I would buy you a beer if a could!


Take you up on that next time I am in Raleigh..come to San Diego and I buy!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

How do they make their money?


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Not sure they are making money today..I suggest you sign up now for free and hope the service grandfathers us old timers when they do start charging: Here are words direct from Sherpa top representative:

Welcome to the group Bill Feit! Thanks for the question (and let me know if any other questions come up, we can do a Q&A). Yes we're a free service, down the road we'll offer both more services and resources for drivers... stay tuned for more details


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Ads? Selling our names? There has to be an income stream for them somewhere even if they're not charging for the service


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Ads? Selling our names? There has to be an income stream for them somewhere even if they're not charging for the service


I suggest you go to the website and ask them yourself! I know they believe in the sanctity of your ID and will not sell your info. If you are one of those sceptics then stay away but please don't talk down a product you know nothing about...try it first. sherpashare.com/register?refid=SP4706

*SherpaShare Overview*

Why are thousands of independent contractors using SherpaShare?

SherpaShare is your personal income analytics dashboard. We help you *confidently *keep track of all your independent contractor income, expenses, and tax liabilities. We do this by safely and* securely *turning your earning statements into a personal income dashboard in real-time. We currently support Lyft, Uber, Sidecar, Postmates and Doordash drivers and will be announcing more service integrations soon!

In addition, we're considered independent experts in the on-demand space and are continually publishing exclusive news, infographics, and other amazing content to give you insight into the independent contractor lifestyle via our SherpaShare feed.

How does SherpaShare work?

SherpaShare is your personal income analytics dashboard. We turn your statements into insights in real time. We have integrated with Uber, Lyft, Sidecar, Postmates and Doordash.

Working for other services and want SherpaShare support? Let us know .

How do I get started with SherpaShare Analytics?

First, you need to register with SherpaShare. It is free and you can start here.

With your SherpaShare account, you are ready to go. Login your SherpaShare dashboard, click "Get Started" for detail instruction on how to setup SherpaShare Dashboard for different services.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey, no need to get your knickers in a knot. It's called due diligence. I signed up with "free" Facebook, and now it owns me. You are the one promoting it. You need to have answers. "I don't know" is fine. "Find out yourself" raises a red flag. I have a Metromile thread of an app that has similar product features in Beta right now that will be offering us Insurance soon. I'm signed up with another app waiting for their Beta download right now.

There are lots of these apps out there. Let's do some comparison shopping for the benefit of everyone. Sound good?


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Hey, no need to get your knickers in a knot. It's called due diligence. I signed up with "free" Facebook, and now it owns me. You are the one promoting it. You need to have answers. "I don't know" is fine. "Find out yourself" raises a red flag. I have a Metromile thread of an app that has similar product features in Beta right now that will be offering us Insurance soon. I'm signed up with another app waiting for their Beta download right now.
> 
> There are lots of these apps out there. Let's do some comparison shopping for the benefit of everyone. Sound good?


I don't know what getting my knickers in a know means but they are not..I believe..I applaud your doing due diligence but at what point does that stop and you use the app? I believe I answered your questions...I said it was free...I provided a quote from a Sherpas executive saying it was free...you seem to continue to double it. I would be happy to help compare but I think you are the one who need to do the comparison.. I am happy with Sherpa and have no need for another product..if you feel the same about your product then end of thread! Thanks for the input and let me know how we can proceed or at least what you are proposing by "comparison shopping". My recommended product is already available, using feedback from users to improve weekly and working very well with a few minor issues from time to time (last week Uber did not report my income for 3 days!!). Why wait for some other BETA that will have bugs? Thanks,


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

How much are you paid per new recruit? (https://www.sherpashare.com/share/ambassador-portal-announcement/)

1. A quick look shows that Sherpa scans the TNC emails. It therefore cannot show Actual total miles, just estimated miles. It works best for people who have income from more than one company. Have to put in gas numbers somehow. How?

2. Metromile, today, has a gadget that plugs into your car so can show actual miles, for all your travel, and you can categorize it. Does not yet allow for actual gas costs to be entered. Uses an estimate.

3. Hurdlr, which is what I am waiting on, actually interfaces with my bank account to get the business expenses like gas automatically, and will show Actual miles - via GPS only I think.

Good on you promoting any tool to help drivers, but you are a shill. How much per referral ?????


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> How much are you paid per new recruit? (https://www.sherpashare.com/share/ambassador-portal-announcement/)
> 
> 1. A quick look shows that Sherpa scans the TNC emails. It therefore cannot show Actual total miles, just estimated miles. It works best for people who have income from more than one company. Have to put in gas numbers somehow. How?
> 
> ...


First and foremost...I do this to try to help my fellow drivers and not for money...I have NEVER been paid a dime from Sherpa to this point. I believe they will pay me a wopping $5 for every 5 drivers who sign up using my referral AND then send emails for input. You can find this out on their website..I do NOT pay attention to it as it is NOT important to me.

If you think what I am doing is wrong and call me a "shill" our contact is over. Sherpa does record what the TNC gives them...ACTUAL trip time, trip distance, trip fare...it allows YOU to adjust this data to TOTAL actual hours worked, total miles driven and has a place to add actual expenses with a specific category like gas, food, fuel, car wash, etc. You should still keep a work log including all mileage and expenses for IRS purposes. You can generate reports as you like. IT IS A GREAT TOOL...I think a person like you would be better off making his own choice so please do so. This is my last response to your posts...I have shown other people on these forums how to enter the data so do some due diligence and find it if you don't want to go to the website. BYE


----------

